# Bear Archery Pro Staff addition



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Bear Archery Has added Terry Whitford to their Pro Staff.
For 2010 Terry will be shooting the new “Bear Attack”.
Terry, a USMC , disabled, Viet Nam veteran has been an active bowhunter , target archer and 3D participant since 1975.
Terry was formerly PSE Staff shooter for 10 years. Besides bowhunting in Africa, New Mexico, Colorado, & Wyoming, Terry spends many hours pursuing whitetails in the woods of Missouri, Illinois, Iowa and Alabama.
Terry has attended the PSE Dealer School and PSE Shooter School. He has also worked at various Pro Shops in the St Louis area.
He is also a long time member of the NFAA and participates in Missouri Bow Hunters as the Parliamentarian for the organization.
Outside interest include: fishing, handball and coaching a high school baseball team.


----------

